# CITIZENSHIP OFFERED TO DUBAI PEOPLE!!!



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

And we are back to reality...


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Opps! hard luck !


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

> I guess it's the newspaper fault. They sayed that they didnt even talk about it. It looks like the newspaper is bringing those from their pocket.


It seems like its becoming a common practice.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Good ... i hate it when Newspappers invent stuff


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

so an american women can come trodding along to the UAE marry a local and become a local... right? can a man do the same ?


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

hmm.. !! Interesting question. What if she was canadian ?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

ragga said:


> so an american women can come trodding along to the UAE marry a local and become a local... right? can a man do the same ?


nope he can't .. + the old laws were that the woman will get citizinship in 3 years after getting married to a local guy .. but the new laws are after 10 years not 3


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

excellent.... now they need to work on laws that will allow for safer driving...


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

hehehe... !!


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

Take any report you read in the Khaleej times with a pinch of salt. The head of the organisation which owns this newspaper (The Galadaris) .. was changed about 2 years ago. Mohammed Galadari took over the running of the newspaper after his brother died around 2 years ago and ever since then this newspaper has gonoe sharply downhill. 

If you take a read of this paper you cant help laughing at its lame gimmicks and amateurish reporting.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

what benefits do you get as a UAE citizen ? 

is it that sought after ??


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

repeated anal probing when you arrive in the US.

i guess some people might want that realy really badly.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

What do u want else beside being called an Emarati with many other things.


Oh man I am blessed :banana:


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> repeated anal probing when you arrive in the US.
> 
> i guess some people might want that realy really badly.




hahahha anal probing hahhaha


----------



## kong (Jul 27, 2005)

How come dubai-lover became a punjabi?????????????????


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

get to wave your UAE passport at people and threaten to have them deported for telling you to be quiet at movies ?


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

hehe..


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Whatever.


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover (May 25, 2005)

kong said:


> How come dubai-lover became a punjabi?????????????????



BECAUSE I AM ONE!!!


----------



## kong (Jul 27, 2005)

so dubai lover - aka - Dennis was always a punjabi guy with a turban. hahahahahahhah thats funny


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

^
punjabi_dubai_lover and dubai_lover are 2 different person.


----------



## kong (Jul 27, 2005)

bach said:


> ^
> punjabi_dubai_lover and dubai_lover are 2 different person.


how do you know? :weirdo: :jk:


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

kong said:


> how do you know? :weirdo: :jk:



Weil Dubai_lover Deutscher ist und nicht Punjabi.

Verstehest du nicht?


----------

